

Ask HN: How to hack GRE? - snihalani

Hi HNers,<p>I have my GRE tomorrow. wish me luck. Any tips for me you might have found useful? Anything online or any particular publication you found essential?<p>Thanks.
======
byoung2
If your test is tomorrow, there is nothing that will help you more than a good
night's sleep. If you aren't confident that you will ace the test (i.e. you
have consistently done well on realistic practice exams), I would suggest
rescheduling or withholding your score and studying for a solid 3 months
before taking it. Take a class (Kaplan, Princeton Review, etc)...they really
do work.

About me: I taught SAT,GRE,GMAT,LSAT for Kaplan for 6 years

~~~
sidrt
Agree with @byoung2 about getting a good night's sleep. Try to keep yourself
calm and focused for the exam. Give it your best shot, and don't feel afraid
to complete the test even if you feel you haven't done well. IMO, that's a
temptation that's hard to overcome no matter how well you're prepared. FYI: I
took the test a few years ago (when the scoring system was based on 2400
points. Took the exam thrice & scored 1640, 1960, and 2340)

------
trevelyan
Don't be afraid to ask for lots of paper. I went through one sheet per
question on the analytic section.

